# Peeked on the divorce subreddit today...



## Spoons027 (Jun 19, 2017)

*Peeked on a subreddit today...*

... to find an influx of people getting divorced because they found out about infidelity or were blindsided by their cheating partners wanting to be with their APs.

Geez what is this world coming to?


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Yup, seems to be getting worse. NOTHING if off limits anymore, there is NO respect for anyone, anything, or even themselves. Everything is me, me, me and **** you if you don't like it.
Ugh.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Don't worry in 30 years everyone will have virtual reality AI spouses and no one will get married anyway. When they get tired of them they will kick in the brake up routine and the AI will transform itself just enough to give the illusion of a new romance still having remembered all the things from the last one that you responded to. In this way shaping itself to becoming your best mate. 

If you want to have kids you will negotiate with people you find that are the right matches to your DNA to avoid degenerative diseases, and more pedestrian things like ache, height and stuff like that, or course if you want to pay a premium you will be able get those genes edited for eye color, sex, the basics.


----------



## Spoons027 (Jun 19, 2017)

jlg07 said:


> Yup, seems to be getting worse. NOTHING if off limits anymore, there is NO respect for anyone, anything, or even themselves. Everything is me, me, me and **** you if you don't like it.
> Ugh.


You said it. It doesn't help that I also did take a peek in the 'forbidden' sub. Still can't believe people actually pride themselves on deceiving their spouses and screwing around on them while manipulating them emotionally and mentally in order to cover their guilty butts.



sokillme said:


> Don't worry in 30 years everyone will have virtual reality AI spouses and no one will get married anyway. When they get tired of them they will kick in the brake up routine and the AI will transform itself just enough to give the illusion of a new romance still having remembered all the things from the last one that you responded to. In this way shaping itself to becoming your best mate.
> 
> If you want to have kids you will negotiate with people you find that are the right matches to your DNA to avoid degenerative diseases, and more pedestrian things like ache, height and stuff like that, or course if you want to pay a premium you will be able get those genes edited for eye color, sex, the basics.


Haha, thanks, I needed a smile. Wish that type of future could come sooner.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@Spoons027 You went to a website dedicated to stories of divorce and were shocked to find that adultery figured as the cause of many of them?


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

jlg07 said:


> Yup, seems to be getting worse. NOTHING if off limits anymore, there is NO respect for anyone, anything, or even themselves. Everything is me, me, me and **** you if you don't like it.
> Ugh.


Because, gee whiz, do you know what happens to the guy who blindly trusts his wife to mind house, finance, and other matters?


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

sokillme said:


> Don't worry in 30 years everyone will have virtual reality AI spouses and no one will get married anyway. When they get tired of them they will kick in the brake up routine and the AI will transform itself just enough to give the illusion of a new romance still having remembered all the things from the last one that you responded to. In this way shaping itself to becoming your best mate.


Given how most commercial AI pickers are really lousy at selection and keep shoving the same crap at you, excuse me if I dont get excited


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

spotthedeaddog said:


> Because, gee whiz, do you know what happens to the guy who blindly trusts his wife to mind house, finance, and other matters?


I do....He's no longer a man!
He's no longer desirable as one.
He's sleepwalking through life. A life that's going to bite him in the butt!


----------



## Spoons027 (Jun 19, 2017)

MattMatt said:


> @Spoons027 You went to a website dedicated to stories of divorce and were shocked to find that adultery figured as the cause of many of them?


Haha, I surprised myself. Before, I'd see at least 2-3 posts with infidelity interspersed among the other hardships.

But now, a case about infidelity pops up every 2-3 posts.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Peeked on a subreddit today...*

I don’t think much is different. In fact, I hear divorce rates are in steep decline.

Much of the reason is likely because people are marrying older, or not marrying at all.

Rates of sex are apparently also decreasing. People are just not bothering with relationships, or even having sex. I have a cousin like this. He says it’s all just too much trouble and too much effort.

Look at Japan. Many of those are in their 30’s and 40’s and are virgins and don’t want any kind of relationship, sexual or otherwise.

People are just checking out. And I guess I don’t blame them.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

LOLOLOLOL 

Reddit


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Spoons027 said:


> Haha, I surprised myself. Before, I'd see at least 2-3 posts with infidelity interspersed among the other hardships.
> 
> But now, a case about infidelity pops up every 2-3 posts.


This is because misery loves company.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

personofinterest said:


> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> Reddit


It always seems to me that it should be a website for frogs.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

MattMatt said:


> personofinterest said:
> 
> 
> > LOLOLOLOL
> ...


It kind of is.....

Frogs who are mad they aren't getting kissed like princes lol

#incelredpillpuasad


----------

